# profiles - come sceglierli

## Hal-10000

vorrei capire la differenza tra i vari profiles disponibili 

```
eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0

  [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop *

  [4]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde

  [6]   default/linux/x86/10.0/developer

  [7]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

  [8]   default/linux/x86/13.0

  [9]   default/linux/x86/13.0/selinux

  [10]  default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop

  [11]  default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/gnome

  [12]  default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/kde

  [13]  default/linux/x86/13.0/developer 

  [14]  hardened/linux/x86

  [15]  hardened/linux/x86/selinux

  [16]  hardened/linux/uclibc/x86

```

ho notato, infatti, che vi e' una versione desktop 10.0 e un'altra 13.0

in cosa consiste la differenza? 

Poi, siccome mi piacerebbe passare da Openbox, che ho adesso, a gnome, dovrei scegliere questo profilo 

```
[4]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome
```

o quest'altro  

```
[11]  default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/gnome
```

?

Grazie

----------

## fturco

Non conosco una risposta adeguata al tuo questito, ma ti ringrazio per avermi fatto notare l'uscita del profilo 13.0. Credo che passerò a quello appena possibile.

EDIT: Nello specifico, siccome anch'io utilizzo GNOME, proverò il passaggio da default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome a default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome.

----------

## Onip

i profili non sono altro che una raccolta di file testuali con una serie di use (e, a volte, pacchetti mascherati) predefinite.

o ti fai un bel diff tra le directory (stanno sotto /usr/portage/profiles) oppure applichi il nuovo e vedi cosa

```
# emerge -DuNav --with-bdeps=y world
```

ti vuole cambiare.

----------

## Hal-10000

 *Onip wrote:*   

> i profili non sono altro che una raccolta di file testuali con una serie di use (e, a volte, pacchetti mascherati) predefinite.
> 
> o ti fai un bel diff tra le directory (stanno sotto /usr/portage/profiles) oppure applichi il nuovo e vedi cosa
> 
> ```
> ...

 

grazie 1000, ho scelto il profilo 11, poi ho aggiornato e adesso sta compilando 

dopo procederò ad installare gnome-base...

e che la fortuna mi assista   :Laughing: 

comunque non sono riuscito a trovare documentazione sui profili

----------

## Onip

c'è pure un Changelog all'interno delle directory.

 *Hal-10000 wrote:*   

> comunque non sono riuscito a trovare documentazione sui profili

 

la documentazione è il profilo stesso, apri la directory e leggiti un po' di file.

----------

## ago

un diff -ru tra la cartella 10 e 13, sinteticamente da questo risultato:

```
--- 10.0/eapi   2009-08-17 20:54:24.000000000 +0200                                                                                                                                 

+++ 13.0/eapi   2013-01-20 12:31:27.000000000 +0100                                                                                                                                 

@@ -1 +1 @@                                                                                                                                                                         

-2                                                                                                                                                                                  

+5
```

Il tutto significa che portage deve seguire le regole di EAPI 5 (in breve).

----------

## Hal-10000

non ho capito, scusate ma sono abbastanza noob. 

Innanzi tutto, come si fa a dare il comando diff? e poi quanto alle regole EAPI 5,..... proprio non è cosa mia....  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Onip

diff è un comando da console

```
$ diff <file1> <file2>
```

ti mostra le differenze tra i due file. Nel suo man trovi tutte le opzioni.

eapi è la versione delle api di portage (cioè l'insieme delle funzioni disponibili per creare gli ebuild). A meno che tu non ne debba scrivere puoi anche far finta di non avere letto niente   :Wink: 

----------

## Hal-10000

chiarissimo per il comando "diff" (sempre molto interessante imparare nuovi comandi)

per il resto faccio finta di non aver letto niente  :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

P.S. Ho installato Gnome (base o light? non ricordo bene)

Tutto OK! il consumo di RAM è straordinariamente basso, circa 70 Mb in idle sul mio notebook Intel core duo 1,73 ghz, 1Gb Ram

...tanto per la cronaca

----------

## bandreabis

Accidenti, passo al 13 anche io.

Ma se uno non dà 

```
eselect profile list
```

 non saprà mai della novità, o ci sono stati degli avvisi che mi son perso? Cosa assai probabile.

----------

## fturco

Io personalmente mi sono accorto della novità leggendo questo thread. Non ho visto nulla su eselect news o altrove.

----------

## 64

Io si, ho letto una news piu' di un mese fa (mentre stavo installando un nuovo sistema), ma con il comando eselect profile list apparivano solo le tipologie gia' note.

----------

## ago

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Accidenti, passo al 13 anche io.
> 
> Ma se uno non dà 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Se lanci emerge --sync vedi:

```
!!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.

!!! Use eselect profile to update your profile.

!!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:
```

----------

